# Mini tuner option



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a Roamio Plus and a Mini. When watching TV on the Mini, I would like to have the option of picking which tuner of the six on the Roamio I would like to watch. I would like this mainly for the 30 minute buffer feature.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cjgadd3 said:


> I have a Roamio Plus and a Mini. When watching TV on the Mini, I would like to have the option of picking which tuner of the six on the Roamio I would like to watch. I would like this mainly for the 30 minute buffer feature.


So far, no one has found a formula to predict which tuner a Mini will use. But I can come close.

However, you can have a tuner on the host tuned to your desired channel. When you use the Mini, if you don't get that tuner (which can NOT be the one active on the host), you can then select the channel you have being buffered and you will inherit that tuner's buffer. If you change channels again, the buffer is gone.

To see what all the tuners are doing, you can hit the Info button and then Down.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> To see what all the tuners are doing, you can hit the Info button and then Down.


But only on the host DVR, correct? Is there any way to see what all the tuners are doing from the Mini?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

cjgadd3 said:


> I have a Roamio Plus and a Mini. When watching TV on the Mini, I would like to have the option of picking which tuner of the six on the Roamio I would like to watch. I would like this mainly for the 30 minute buffer feature.


I'd give this a thumb-up, but I'd also like to see a Mini be able to reserve multiple tuners, so long as they're available, by having access to the tuner listing similar to what's available via the Info button on the host DVR, and then Thumbs-Up'ing a tuner to reserve it for channel surfing on the Mini. I'd think 2 channels would be reasonable.

A Mini user could then toggle between the channels as they can on the host DVR, without losing the live buffer.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> But only on the host DVR, correct? Is there any way to see what all the tuners are doing from the Mini?


Not to my knowledge.


----------



## dgsg (Jul 21, 2009)

How about auto power down for the mini like the main Tivo has?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dgsg said:


> How about auto power down for the mini like the main Tivo has?


Four hours of inactivity. Period.

But it doesn't power down, it just enters standby, like its host.


----------



## dgsg (Jul 21, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> Four hours of inactivity. Period.
> 
> But it doesn't power down, it just enters standby, like its host.


Is there a setting that has to be set?
Main unit says "waking up" and mini just comes on like it was not in standby mode.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dgsg said:


> Is there a setting that has to be set?
> Main unit says "waking up" and mini just comes on like it was not in standby mode.


Period.

And you never had a Premiere. It doesn't say "wake up" either.

It has been requested that the sleep time be user-defined many times before, but no luck.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> So far, no one has found a formula to predict which tuner a Mini will use. But I can come close. However, you can have a tuner on the host tuned to your desired channel. When you use the Mini, if you don't get that tuner (which can NOT be the one active on the host), you can then select the channel you have being buffered and you will inherit that tuner's buffer. If you change channels again, the buffer is gone. To see what all the tuners are doing, you can hit the Info button and then Down.


I confirm this analysis.

If I want to keep a buffer active when I go from my bolt to a mini, I switch the active buffer on the bolt then go to the mini and use the guide to pick the channel that is buffering in the background on the bolt. I get the buffer every time with that method.


----------

